# Megaupload and Megavideo might return soon



## raulpica (Jul 6, 2012)

Rejoice, tempers. Megaupload, the bane of copyright holders of the entire world, might return earlier than you thought. 
KimDotCom has just posted on his official Twitter that the famous filehosting site will return soon, now that ACTA and PIPA seem to be out of the way.

The new Megaupload will also introduce new features, which Dotcom is teasing on his Twitter. 

Looks like the upcoming weeks will be quite exciting for internet-freedom lovers and filesharers.




Source: DotCom's Official Twitter


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 6, 2012)

Not that I don't believe you. But I'll *rejoice *only *WHEN *it comes back.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2012)

Good news, Megaupload was the number one file sharing website imo, the speed to monthly price was just amazing.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 6, 2012)

I really do hope it does return!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 6, 2012)

YEAH!!!!!! MEGAPORN HERE I CUMM!!!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 6, 2012)

Free of charge? I doubt that.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hope it returns!!!!
I can go back to watching anime on megavideo as well :3


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2012)

The only thing I'm concerned about is if the cycle happens all over again, piracy, SOPA, and all that stuff. Maybe in the next 10 years, the IPOP (Internet poops out piracy act) bill will begin.


----------



## dickfour (Jul 6, 2012)

Napster also returned but it sucked.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Free of charge? I doubt that.


premium accounts.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 6, 2012)

good news indeed.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome, Megaupload was definitely the best filesharing site out there.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah it wont be like it used to be.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Isn't this old news? The owner said something about it a while ago, but that was when SOPA or something SOPA relative was still in existance... So I guess this is more 'official'.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 6, 2012)

what would be great is if the ps3 latest gets hacked too along side the rebirth of megaupload


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 6, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> what would be great is if the ps3 latest gets hacked too along side the rebirth of megaupload


Not quite sure how this is relevant at all, but AFAIK work on the latest PS3 firmware isn't going very far at all.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 6, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Yeah it wont be like it used to be.


Exactly  All those links that used MU are down or removed, it lost almost all appeal for me :/


----------



## raulpica (Jul 6, 2012)

Satangel said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it wont be like it used to be.
> ...


I hope they get back up  (afaik, files haven't been deleted yet)

There's too much rare stuff on it which I still need to grab!


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 6, 2012)

two word's FUCK YEAH!! i can't wait for this!! i might piss myself when it get's back up.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 6, 2012)

If it remains the same or actually comes back better then ...


----------



## kano (Jul 6, 2012)

if this is true its fantastic, I had a hard earned lifetime premium account with them, will it still be available or they lost all data that they had including account informations ?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 6, 2012)

government operated and controlled 


now if you excuse me, I have a strong craving for some Daft Punk right now...


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 6, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


Yes... There's all those old hentai games that I had on my account... There were so many jewels uploaded on it... It's so hard to find some of the older hentai games now that MU is gone. T_T
Also, I had 4 full series of Gundam uploaded all in the highest quality available (original and zeta in HD remasters). T_T

Anyway, it would be great if they could get back those files, I also had some important files uploaded there as an online backup, so it kinda sucks that I pretty much lost those documents and folders. =S


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 6, 2012)

so many old Windows 95 games that were on MU links that are extinct anywhere else D: and possibly that one Super  'rama place thingymabob  might come back!!


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 6, 2012)

Forgive me for being miss informed, but, is dotcom living in NZ yet?

If so, he should move to those countries where nobody get arrested for piracy (like China, Brazil, etc)


----------



## Janthran (Jul 6, 2012)

That's not Evolution so much as Punctuated Equilibrium.
On-topic, I only really liked it for MegaVideo.
It's where I got my Doctor Who.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 6, 2012)

woot  hard to believe IMO


----------



## Frank Cadena (Jul 6, 2012)

Since the warrants that were used to raid his place and seize his property, including the data, was deemed invalid by high court in NZ, I hope that his data is returned unharmed and that all those files that were once presumed lost and no longer accessible would once again be available to the general public. I just hope that the authorities don't pull some dick move like 'Oh we accidentally deleted everything that you had stored//everything was lost in transit. It's a shame. Don't worry we'll pay the fine,' and the we, the general public, weep at the permanent loss of data...


----------



## Gahars (Jul 6, 2012)

Don't count your chickens before they hatch. Or, at least, before they've made it to the internet.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 6, 2012)

Was the only place I could find Morfeo's Pokémon Crystal PCC hack.
Good thing I still had the patch and put it up on FileTrip.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 6, 2012)

well this is great news megaupload was my number 1 file downloading website rapidshare sucks now with their 30 kbps speed limit for free users


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 6, 2012)

Bit skeptical of this, wouldn't every server company be scared of doing business with Mega now?


----------



## raulpica (Jul 6, 2012)

DeMoN said:


> Bit skeptical of this, wouldn't every server company be scared of doing business with Mega now?


Well, they also bring in a crapload of money. So it's just a matter of how much you want to risk.


----------



## Vinnymac (Jul 6, 2012)

I hope to see it back in action, although I never used it much, I hate to see dead links. Having more options is always nice.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 6, 2012)

The fact that its coming back is just amazing. Megaupload, taken down by the law, and now its coming back with a vengance. Its living the pirate life!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 6, 2012)

I can not be bothered to have an opinion about this (although the court case and the legal stuff holds a bit of interest as some novel stuff was tried there*) but I am curious as the apparent happiness the potential of it returning brings... have we really moved beyond the smack one down and another one will jump up in place of it model? I say that because it worked so very well in the past (these sites just being an end distribution point for the unwashed masses and everything else taking the effort).

*it also provides a nice point to example to use when clients ask me to sort hosting/registrar/stuff like it out on a US located server/company and I need to demonstrate quickly why that is a less than stellar idea. Granted the list of good options is not exactly long but it is still nice to have a truly good example (sometimes the badly worded law stuff is too esoteric/abstract for soundbyte format).


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 6, 2012)

Sees title. Goes to a diffrerent site.
Returns. Sees post. Runs a marathon.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 6, 2012)

Meh. Dozens of sites offering the same service already.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm glad, but I really hope it can rise back to prominence after so many people already invested in getting themselves suited to shittier, but still usable file-sharing sites after the fallout.


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 6, 2012)

(And I say) Hell yeah​Hell yeah, hell yeah​Fuckin’ right​Fuckin’ right, all right​(And we say) Hell yeah​Hell yeah, hell yeah​Fuckin’ right​Fuckin’ right, all right​​


----------



## darkangel5000 (Jul 7, 2012)

Honeypot detected. 'Nuff said.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 7, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Free of charge? I doubt that.


They'd probably screw up the free member features while boosting up the premium member features.

This is one return I feel ominous about


----------



## Frank Cadena (Jul 7, 2012)

Thing is, the authorities already got what they wanted. A lot of the other file hosting sites went down when Mega was taken down. Filesonic and Wupload to name a few. While yes, if Mega were to never come back other sites will take it's place, the data that are being held by Mega, some of them could never be found other than there.


----------



## SifJar (Jul 7, 2012)

The only reason I care in the slightest is it could potentially fix some of the dead links I have been running into in recent months, and save me time searching for a mirror for the files I'm trying to find. Otherwise, there are already dozens of other file hosting sites where I can upload and download files.


----------



## squall23 (Jul 7, 2012)

Frank Cadena said:


> Thing is, the authorities already got what they wanted. A lot of the other file hosting sites went down when Mega was taken down. Filesonic and Wupload to name a few. While yes, if Mega were to never come back other sites will take it's place, the data that are being held by Mega, some of them could never be found other than there.


But that just means that if MU really does truly come back, it would have less competitors.  Which is a good or bad thing depending on someone's point of view.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 7, 2012)

This will make pirating free indie games so much easier!


----------

